
Ask HN: What was your experience using Google for Startups? - dpflan
I recently learned of Google for Startups and am curious if anyone in HN community has participated&#x2F;used their resources. If so, could you share your experience? Was it worth it? Did you help you do X, Y, Z when previous attempts failed (i.e. without Google for Startups X wouldn&#x27;t have happened...)<p>&quot;&quot;&quot;
Google for Startups is Google’s initiative to help startups thrive across every corner of the world. We bring the best of Google&#x27;s products, connections, and best practices to enable startups to build something better.
&quot;&quot;&quot;<p>&gt; <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startup.google.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;startup.google.com&#x2F;</a><p>Thanks!
======
dpflan
Clickable link to the initiative:
[https://startup.google.com/](https://startup.google.com/)

